# What bully breed or mixture is he?



## chibi17 (Jul 7, 2011)

My dog blackie and he is a rescue Ive had for about a little over a year. Wondering if he is APBT(doubtful) AM Staff/Am bully or a mixture of the 3 or something else. Posting pics when he was about a year old about a week after having him on up to currently. He has filled out quite a bit and is big in height and weight but still very athletic.Pics from different angles.


----------



## chibi17 (Jul 7, 2011)

In the first pic he needed weight on himf ew days after getting him so I know he looks rough lol. The last 2 are recent pics the ones above were during the first week/months


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

No one can tell by looking at your dog what breed or mixture of breeds he is. Without papers or a pedigree telling you the dogs lineage you'll never know. He looks like your average 'pit bull' type dog. He is a very pretty boy though!


----------



## chibi17 (Jul 7, 2011)

Kwhitaker0604 said:


> No one can tell by looking at your dog what breed or mixture of breeds he is. Without papers or a pedigree telling you the dogs lineage you'll never know. He looks like your average 'pit bull' type dog. He is a very pretty boy though!


Thanks! I just like to get ppls thoughts on what they think he may be but yeah I know there is no deff answer on what he is. Ads to his mysterious charm though lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

no way of ever knowing... his looks like a fine pet though


----------



## chibi17 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks lol he is a great dog although he has been the most destructive pitty Ive owned. Went through 3 dog houses and the current one looks busted with all the shingles etc. missing and chewed up sides. And he went through so many freakin collars and tie outs before I discovered Stillwater kennel and headed to the local Feed Store for a chain. Wish id done that sooner because I could have saved alot of money lol


----------

